# Insem Kits



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell us how and where we can buy Insem kits, and what sorts are there, advantages and disadvantages to different sorts. Also, how do you take the embarrasment out of it Any advise would be appreciated. Helen and I will probably just laugh about it, but I think Eddy may be a bit emabarressed.  Cheers Guys


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hiya
Both COTS and SUK can supply insem kits, but may be only to their members, I'm not sure.
Basically you need a collection pot (bit like the pots you get to collect urine samples into) and something to transfer the semen with. Many surros use a syringe (no needle!!!) to do this and then lie down for a while afterwards (I seem to remember Danuna posting about her and her IM both lying on the bed with their feet up on the wall so they could "share" the experience   ). I think a 5ml syringe is the usual size, but others have been used. Some ladies prefer to use an Insted cup (looks a bit like a flexible, smaller contraceptive cap) - these are sold as an alternative to using tampons and you can find them on several internet sites (fertility supplies, "environmentally friendly" womens things,etc.). You can also collect directly into these (Eddy might want to practise before the big day   ) and Helen could then insert it (she might also like to practise this!!) - advantage of these is they hold all the precious spermies in whilst surro can get up and carry on as normal. Oh and, as you have realised, you need a big dose of sense of humour too. I think everyone finds the process a bit "weird" and embarrassing - but it is soooo worth it when you get a positive test.
Good luck  

Love Jaq
PS If you're having a lot of trouble sourcing a kit, IM me and I'll ask the friend who got ours to try to help.


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jaq,  will discuss with helen insem methods. Cheers Pippa


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Pippa

Congratulations on finding an SM.

Insemination kits are available from Surrogacy UK to non-members. See the link below:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/items%20for%20sale.asp

The kit also includes a detailed booklet on how to do insems.

Jayne

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## blondiflops (Aug 4, 2005)

I can only see nice responses on SUK and on other posts you have made introducing others just yesterday you said they were a great bunch of people? 

Congratulations on finding a SM all the same.


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

I think my conversation has been slightly misunderstood. I apologise to everyone concerened


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies You can also get insemination kits from PinkParents- a gay and lesbian website in their parents section. It also consists of a a syringe, and a 'instead' type cup, info leaflets on ovulation predictation etc and is about 15 pounds-probably  cheaper to get them from the GP and Internet though.  
When I was trying TTC theough AI, I used to use the syringe method and then the cup- to prevent them escaping! (sorry if TMI).  Your GP surgery will also have clean/sterile specimen pots - the receptionists hand them out for urine specimens etc, and I am sure if you asked the practice nurse she would give you syringes- some pharmacies might as well- although some are wary, as they are not to hand out syringes to drug users, as they have needles exchange services (they usually want 1-2 mls syringes anyway) and need to try and link them into drug services as well, and give advice and support on safer injecting,harm minimisation at the same time!!

Good Luck
L x


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help, we will get all the bits, and Helen can study them and see what she wants to do. It is her choice - when she is ready for it. Your help has been much appreciated


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

> I seem to remember Danuna posting about her and her IM both lying on the bed with their feet up on the wall so they could "share" the experience


Nope that was not me. I did make the mistake of doing my first insem with my boots still on - they left two dirty marks on my bedroom wall and I ended up having to repaint part of it. You live, you learn.

It does sound like a good idea though, making the IM share the 'experience' like that. If I ever get new IPs to work with, it's going to be something that I'm going to suggest just for the fun of it. 

One piece of advice that I would give to a surrogate is to get her MP3 player charged up with her favourite songs. She will never know how boring half an hour can be until she has spent it on her back with her legs against the wall with nothing to do but count the cobwebs on the ceiling.


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, will tell Helen she will have a good laugh I can just see your boot marks on the wall    
We are not strating yet so loads of time for lmoads of ideas, keep em comin  Cheers. Pippa


----------

